# 25 year old moving to Spain. Advice please!



## TomGardner21 (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi all, 

This last year has made me realise I've had enough of my surroundings and have started to try and plan my dream of moving to Spain. I'm looking at moving to Valencia because of the affordable accommodation and location in Spain. 

Regarding my personal situation - I'm 25 years old with no degree. I've been working in Customer Service since I was 18. 

I've been studying Spanish for about 2 months now, with a private tutor. I'm studying hourly, daily. I'll be looking to move over in Autumn 2022, which will make it a year of learning from when I started. I don't expect to be anywhere near fluent, but just want to get a grasp of the basics before going over, so I can converse with locals and eventually find a basic job. 

I intend on taking some time off work and exploring Spain before getting a job. I know there's an initial 3 month period where I can stay without a visa and I intend on using this time to travel around the country. I have savings to do this and will continue to save over the next 10 months. 

Now, I understand my only real way of staying past 3 months is to find a job and have the company support my visa application? Should I look to find something before going out there (if so how do I do this), or chance my arm and look for something while I am in Spain for the first 3 months? The type of work does not matter that much to me, it just needs to get me by for the first year or two while I am still settling in to the country and my Spanish is still improving. It can be shelf stacking, bar work or working in a cafe - I really am easy. Firstly what are my chances of finding work and secondly how should I go about making the move? Was anyone in a similar position to me post-brexit?

Thanks so much and any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

TomGardner21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This last year has made me realise I've had enough of my surroundings and have started to try and plan my dream of moving to Spain. I'm looking at moving to Valencia because of the affordable accommodation and location in Spain.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

Firstly, any work vacancies that are available must be offered to an EU citizen. If you have skills that are unique or exceptional then it unlikely that an employer will sponsor the visa. Run of the mill jobs like bar work etc will only be offered to fully legal residents. Often there are long waiting list for employment. Bar work is notorious for being low paid ( and long hours) Spain has a very high employment rate especially amongst younger people. 

Here is a link to visas that are for Spain:






Spain Visa Types - How to Apply for a Spanish Visa?







visaguide.world





You will need to apply for a visa from the Spanish consulate while you are still living in the UK. You will need to meet the income and healthcare requirements. 

Best of luck.

Steve


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You can, as you say, stay in Spain for 90 days as a tourist. To be able to work you will need to find someone who is prepared to give you a job. You would need to return to UK and deal with a visa application even if offered a job. Now the problem is that it is not easy to find a sponsor prepared to do all the paperwork unless it is normally a quite a profesional job. Plus the sponsor needs to show that the job was advertised in Spain and no resident or national could be found. All in all its is quite a hill to climb as you dont really have any formal qualifications. Plus unemployment is high in Spain especially with young adults.


----------



## TomGardner21 (Dec 9, 2021)

kaipa said:


> You can, as you say, stay in Spain for 90 days as a tourist. To be able to work you will need to find someone who is prepared to give you a job. You would need to return to UK and deal with a visa application even if offered a job. Now the problem is that it is not easy to find a sponsor prepared to do all the paperwork unless it is normally a quite a profesional job. Plus the sponsor needs to show that the job was advertised in Spain and no resident or national could be found. All in all its is quite a hill to climb as you dont really have any formal qualifications. Plus unemployment is high in Spain especially with young adults.


That's a big shame to hear. It's put a real dent in my plans! I knew it wouldn't be an easy process but to hear that it's practically impossible is quite a blow! Hopefully things pick up in the future!


----------



## TomGardner21 (Dec 9, 2021)

Is it possible to work remotely in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TomGardner21 said:


> That's a big shame to hear. It's put a real dent in my plans! I knew it wouldn't be an easy process but to hear that it's practically impossible is quite a blow! Hopefully things pick up in the future!


If you had done this before Brexit, you could have simply come over & applied for work, no visa required.

Now that British citizens are no longer entitled to live & work in the EU, the visa situation as outlined above applies.

It isn't a case of things `picking up'. Even if there were low unemployment in Spain it wouldn't make any difference to your situation, unless there were a particular skill shortage in Spain that you could fulfill. You'd still need a visa & be in competition with EU citizens who don't need one though. 


If it makes you feel any better, it's exactly the same for anyone from just about anywhere in the world who wants to live & work in the UK - a visa is required.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TomGardner21 said:


> Is it possible to work remotely in Spain?


There isn't currently a visa for remote workers, although the government is said to be considering it.









Digital nomad visa for Spain?


https://www.immigrationspain.es/en/visa-for-digital-nomads/?fbclid=IwAR3vdP1rM11eLvF7sTr6qLtgcgsagjHD07kzO_F3eT2LIzLSRMOAUlGg1TY We have really good news! In a very short time, we will have a new law for startups in Spain, and with it, important changes within the immigration law. With this...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> If you had done this before Brexit, you could have simply come over & applied for work, no visa required.


You make it sound as if it was easy before Brexit! 

It wasn't of course. Spain has never had low unemployment (unless you count slave labour by Franco's detractors as employment), and coming to Spain from the UK to work with anything less than perfect Spanish made it virtually impossible to find a job, and even if you did you would be looking at earning less than half of your UK earning potential.

In short, Spain has never been a destination to move to if you need to work. 
Try some of the Asian countries where only speaking English is a benefit, not a drawback, and where wages for expats are higher than the normal wages rather than lower. The Asian employers are usually more willing to sponsor visas too.


----------



## TomGardner21 (Dec 9, 2021)

What do you think the chances of the 'new start up' law going through are? I will have my fingers crossed!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

TomGardner21 said:


> OK thanks for the information. I don't intend on coming over until the end of next year so hopefully this would have been reviewed again by then.
> 
> Is it not already possible with a non-lucrative visa?
> 
> ...


Quote:.."Is it not already possible with a non-lucrative visa?"

A non-lucrative visa does not allow any type of work that will generate an income.

Steve


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Not that I know a geat deal about this, but I've read quite a few times that English language schools have generally been able to arrange student visas for non-EU citizens (often from North America) that allow them to work up to 20 hours per week in Spain. As it happens, English language teachers don't usually have more than 20 hours of contact time each week, and they don't count lesson prep time, etc. So provided the OP is prepared to do a bit of studying in order to get the visa (such as a TEFL course with the school arranging the student visa for example ) it might be doable.

I have no idea exactly how this works, as it isn't my area, and I guess covid means that not that many people from the UK have actually tried this since Brexit. But assuming the OP is happy to teach English (he says the type of work does not bother him) then it might be worth getting in touch with some of the big English language schools in Spain to see if they are set up for this. Given the OP is talking about moving over in August next year, this might tie in quite nicely with the academic teaching year.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> You make it sound as if it was easy before Brexit!
> 
> It wasn't of course. Spain has never had low unemployment (unless you count slave labour by Franco's detractors as employment), and coming to Spain from the UK to work with anything less than perfect Spanish made it virtually impossible to find a job, and even if you did you would be looking at earning less than half of your UK earning potential.
> 
> ...


It was certainly much easier than now! (Post Franco)


Lots of people simply jumped on a plane, applied for whatever jobs were available & that was it - if they got one, they could stay - or they could set up as self-employed as I eventually did. 

The registration process was a one step process too.

18 years ago we jumped on a plane with two kids to see if we liked it (for a year). We did, & we stayed. Our family income at that time was from outside Spain. That simply isn't possible now, not for British citizens.


----------



## TomGardner21 (Dec 9, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> It was certainly much easier than now! (Post Franco)
> 
> 
> Lots of people simply jumped on a plane, applied for whatever jobs were available & that was it - if they got one, they could stay - or they could set up as self-employed as I eventually did.
> ...


I guess if you can work remotely then it could be possible. But we will have to see.


----------



## KVP (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Tom,
I've been following your posts here and on another forum, however I don't have a log in for the other one, so wanted to add a note for you here.

On another site it's been suggested you could move to Ireland for 5 years, to get an EU passport. Not a bad idea on the face of it. You're young yet, you have time on your side. I moved to Ireland when I was 24, and the last 20 odd years have been great. While the weather isn't Spanish, there's a good buzz here and it suits some people. 

However, cost of living is also not Spanish here. I'm always amazed at how cheap *some *things are in the UK, and then when I go for my hols in Spain, I'm floored at some of the low prices. Two years ago in Fuengirola I had the BEST burger and chips I've ever had in my life, for 5.50 .. in Dublin you'd pay 15.00 for a soggy bun with a half frozen patty in it.. I read some posters complain of a 50 euro electricity bill in Spain and how I wish I could trade. I am in a 3 bed apt, and there is only 2 of us, we pay ~100 a month in summer (no air con or anything) and Jan/ Feb when its colder, I pay 200-270 a month depending on how often I turn the heat on. You get where I am going with this? Someone had suggested you could save 1000 a month and in 5 years have 60K. As you don't appear to have any specialist skills, you would have to live an extremely meagre life to simply pay the rent, never mind save heavily. IF you can find a place to rent, it will cost an arm and a leg (a nephew was paying 900 a month to rent a room in a family's house last year.. its that bad). You might find a place out of Dublin , but do you want to commute 4 hours each day on heaving public transport and pay for the pleasure? I've done it, its soul destroying. However, smaller places may suit you, and if you can bag a job in a small town you might be able to find cheaper cost of living.

The flip side is, hotels/bars/pubs/shops/cafes/restaurants are desperate for staff right now (same as in UK I imagine) so jobs are plentiful and wages are up.

Are you interested in upskilling? There are a lot of IT jobs in Ireland and with some studying and hard work, you could easily move into office work and climb the ladder a bit? I arrived here with my only previous job being in a cafe. One year and a small course later, I was starting as a junior data analyst and doubled my wages for the sake of some home study time.

I grew up on a farm in the middle of the prairies of Canada, the most important thing I've learned is that It's not always where you live, its what you do while your there and who you spend your time with. If you truly have the "bug" to move, do it.. you'll figure it out. If you don't, you go back home, that's what home is for


----------



## James34 (Aug 29, 2021)

TomGardner21 said:


> I guess if you can work remotely then it could be possible. But we will have to see.


Hey Tom
Sadly I’m not 21, but have started out in the same boat, we are going to move over to the Valencian region (i say when not if, although things are still uncertain in the process).
I’m lucky enough to have just taken a job where my employer will allow me to work from Spain (as I made it a condition of my employment).
As has been pointed out the new visa that will cover this has not been ratified yet, but there has been further progress this week and it looks promising that it will be through it’s finally stages later in 2022.
The majority of European countries seem to offer remote working options now, so something to have a think about and it makes me confident Spain will get theirs sorted, it’s a chance to bring money in to the country after all.

I am set on Spain and an area as my language level is pretty competent and I have some friends in the area, but other European countries are somewhat ahead of Spain when it comes to remote working and traditionally have a lower bar for entry for their various visas.
Portugal seemed a bit easier and has an English footprint if that would help a bit too, maybe worth a look and could help with a move to Spain later.

My advice would be to get on top and do your research on private health care, the various checks you will need such as criminal record, so you are prepared. I’m sure these things will be needed for a remote visa if youlooked at this option and save money, I’ve known a few people who’ve entered Spain on NLV’s before this route was closed off to people of working age and money in the bank always seems to help.

good luck and don’t ignore the education route, although I’ve no idea how easy that would be.
Nothing good comes easily eh.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

James34 said:


> Hey Tom
> Sadly I’m not 21, but have started out in the same boat, we are going to move over to the Valencian region (i say when not if, although things are still uncertain in the process).
> I’m lucky enough to have just taken a job where my employer will allow me to work from Spain (as I made it a condition of my employment).
> As has been pointed out the new visa that will cover this has not been ratified yet, but there has been further progress this week and it looks promising that it will be through it’s finally stages later in 2022.
> ...


Are you allowed to work if you have a NLV even if it is outside of Spain? That seems strange. The possible new visa for startups and remote working is not law yet and remember in Spain legislation can take a long time to become law. They are still trying to ratify labour laws hers and that has been going on for ages.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Are you allowed to work if you have a NLV even if it is outside of Spain? That seems strange. The possible new visa for startups and remote working is not law yet and remember in Spain legislation can take a long time to become law. They are still trying to ratify labour laws hers and that has been going on for ages.


No, you're not allowed to. If that were the case the government wouldn't be moving towards creating that visa which does make it possible.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

James34 said:


> The majority of European countries seem to offer remote working options now,


Interesting, which European countries are those?


----------



## James34 (Aug 29, 2021)

kaipa said:


> Are you allowed to work if you have a NLV even if it is outside of Spain? That seems strange. The possible new visa for startups and remote working is not law yet and remember in Spain legislation can take a long time to become law. They are still trying to ratify labour laws hers and that has been going on for ages.


it was being used by people of working age to work remotely (as I have spoken to a couple of people who were able to get visas granted) but clamped down on this year and people of working age were no longer getting NLVs approved.
Probably no coincidence this was a few months after Brexit and maybe an increase in people using this route.
You’ll still find a few solicitors suggesting you can use it. But as said, the new remote working/digital startup visa will cover this.
I have heard it’s looking good for the later part of 2022, but it’s never done until it’s done, Spain isn’t the only country that can take a while to cement legislation, but it’s in their interest to not get left behind their neighbours (there is money to be made after all)
I’m sure if you had enough funds and found the right solicitor there would always be a way, whether it be through self employment or starting your own business and the visa routes available through these lines of work.
I’ll wait for the remote visa myself.


ALKB said:


> Interesting, which European countries are those?








Digital Nomad Visas in EU Countries


Some countries offer EU digital nomad visas for remote workers. Find out the requirements, eligibility & countries that offer a remote work visa in Europe.




www.etiasvisa.com





Gives a pretty good breakdown.
I would fancy Croatia if I didn’t speak Spanish, beautiful especially Istria.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

James34 said:


> Digital Nomad Visas in EU Countries
> 
> 
> Some countries offer EU digital nomad visas for remote workers. Find out the requirements, eligibility & countries that offer a remote work visa in Europe.
> ...


Many of those visas have high income requirements or are actually freelance visas, which requires to have more than one client and usually also clients in the host country.

Being employed working remotely or being a freelancer having to deal with taxes, accounting requirements and social contributions on one's own in the host country are two entirely different beasts but this website lumps them all in together.


----------



## Rainydays76 (Dec 16, 2021)

Overandout said:


> You make it sound as if it was easy before Brexit!
> 
> It wasn't of course. Spain has never had low unemployment (unless you count slave labour by Franco's detractors as employment), and coming to Spain from the UK to work with anything less than perfect Spanish made it virtually impossible to find a job, and even if you did you would be looking at earning less than half of your UK earning potential.
> 
> ...


But it was relatively easy before Brexit, I'm an English as a foreign language teacher, I've lived in Spain for 8 years (I arrived myself without speaking any Spanish, but learnt quickly) and before December 2021 there were loads of jobs for British people in my industry, and I've come across lots of British people who did seasonal work in hotels, bars or with tourist organisations (with very little or no Spanish). I'm not for a minute suggesting that they were good employers, but the fact remains that there were jobs. Which there aren't now.

T


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Overandout said:


> You make it sound as if it was easy before Brexit!
> 
> It wasn't of course. Spain has never had low unemployment (unless you count slave labour by Franco's detractors as employment), and coming to Spain from the UK to work with anything less than perfect Spanish made it virtually impossible to find a job, and even if you did you would be looking at earning less than half of your UK earning potential.
> 
> ...


It was easy, though. I got a job making the Spanish average salary teaching 20 hours a week in an English school. That left me with hours of free time to work on my Spanish and hobbies and whatever else I wanted. I showed up at the school for 4pm to do a bit of prep, started teaching at 5ish and finished just after 9. Fridays I was home by 8pm. I had plenty of money to go out for drinks or food pretty much every day and could still save enough for trips/holidays. Yes the money is a bit better in Asia but the work/life balance isn't anywhere near as good. Where else do you get a full time salary and decent standard of living for working 5-9pm and no weekends?


----------



## Rainydays76 (Dec 16, 2021)

stefig said:


> It was easy, though. I got a job making the Spanish average salary teaching 20 hours a week in an English school. That left me with hours of free time to work on my Spanish and hobbies and whatever else I wanted. I showed up at the school for 4pm to do a bit of prep, started teaching at 5ish and finished just after 9. Fridays I was home by 8pm. I had plenty of money to go out for drinks or food pretty much every day and could still save enough for trips/holidays. Yes the money is a bit better in Asia but the work/life balance isn't anywhere near as good. Where else do you get a full time salary and decent standard of living for working 5-9pm and no weekends?


My point exactly stefig, but we should probably put those verbs in the past tense!!


----------



## Rainydays76 (Dec 16, 2021)

Rainydays76 said:


> My point exactly stefig, but we should probably put those verbs in the past tense!!


Where else do you get a full time salary and decent standard of living for working 5-9pm and no weekends? - I meant that in the past tense!!


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry to say but I'm highly doubtful that the digital nomad visa being talked about will turn out to be the easy virtual box ticking magic pass many are hoping for and the conditions attached will put out of their reach.

It's about much more than the relative pocket change the Spanish economy might make out of it!


----------



## mag.w (Dec 16, 2021)

If you are 25, no kids, no commitments, then do not listen to anything that may sound like it’s mission impossible or scary and just do it. Worse comes to worse you have 3 months holiday. You will find someone who wants to give you the job, but if you listen to all the negatives, life reality and overcomplicate this now, you may never be able to do it. There is literally nothing you are risking, not like you have a job of your dreams in the UK, if it does not work for you in Spain then you will set back to the UK and get on about your life as normal again.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mag.w said:


> If you are 25, no kids, no commitments, then do not listen to anything that may sound like it’s mission impossible or scary and just do it. Worse comes to worse you have 3 months holiday. You will find someone who wants to give you the job, but if you listen to all the negatives, life reality and overcomplicate this now, you may never be able to do it. There is literally nothing you are risking, not like you have a job of your dreams in the UK, if it does not work for you in Spain then you will set back to the UK and get on about your life as normal again.


The problem with that is, as a non-EU citizen, even if the OP were to find someone to employ him here, the company would then have to apply for a work visa on his behalf. He would have to be in the UK while the application was in process, & as part of that process, the company would have to prove that no EU citizen is available for that job. I'm sure you realise that it would have to be something pretty niche for that to be the case. 

Any company willing to employ him without going through that process would be employing him illegally, which also means he would be living & working here illegally, risking deportation & making any possible future visa application likely to fail.

Yes, he could come for a long holiday & look for work, but the chances of him getting any kind of job at all, let alone a 'dream job' are low to zero.

Shame he didn't come last year...


----------

